# Too much oil pressure



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

The oil shoots straight out of my filter gasket. And my relatively new turbo, despite having a restrictor still smokes. It drains like 2-3 quarts of oil out the filter gasket in seconds. Do you think this is the oil pressure relief valve? Is this valve in the oil pump itself? Should I replace the oil pump or look at the oil cooler/filter flange? help me out guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Too much oil pressure (GoKart_16v)*

Are you sure the old oil filter gasket isn't stuck to the block? Sometimes when you take the old oil filter off, the gasket doesn't come with it, and can cause this problem.


----------



## CwazyWabbit (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Too much oil pressure (GoKart_16v)*

What is the pressure gage reading? Temp install a mechanical gage and see what it says. What brand of filter are you using?


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Too much oil pressure (Sandman333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandman333* »_Are you sure the old oil filter gasket isn't stuck to the block? Sometimes when you take the old oil filter off, the gasket doesn't come with it, and can cause this problem.

pretty sure..it actually started with my oil filter...removed it, put a new in...it stretches the gasket and squirt out oil like crazy again


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Too much oil pressure (CwazyWabbit)*

no gauge...def thinking about a gauge, using WIX


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Too much oil pressure (GoKart_16v)*

update: looks like it was the oil pump relief valve...replaced it today


----------

